# Recently completed



## Tclem (Mar 22, 2019)

A box to put something in not sure what just yet 





 




Our favorite a high end pallet fort for Paxton






 




My daughter a rocking chair 












Was suppose to be an end table but son took it for a desk

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Mar 22, 2019)

Those are really great. The look awesome!!!

I love that feeling of looking at a project when its completed and nothing in the world beats seeing something in real life that was only in your brain before. 

Keep up the great work!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Mar 22, 2019)

That first box is for the hairstick money, right?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Mar 22, 2019)

I think it would be risky knowing what was in @Tclem s brain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Mar 22, 2019)

kweinert said:


> That first box is for the hairstick money, right?


That money buys Paxton toys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 22, 2019)

CWS said:


> I think it would be risky knowing what was in @Tclem s brain.


Nothing

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 22, 2019)

Nice work! 

How big is that bread box? I’ve always heard people say something is bigger or smaller than a bread box...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Mar 22, 2019)

DKMD said:


> Nice work!
> 
> How big is that bread box? I’ve always heard people say something is bigger or smaller than a bread box...


It’s smaller. I promise

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Mar 22, 2019)

Tclem said:


> It’s smaller. I promise



It’s cold...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2019)

Like the chair, what's the wood?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 22, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> Like the chair, what's the wood?


Some poplar a buddy cut down several years ago and gave me

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 22, 2019)

You’ve got it going for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks good Tony, i like the end table/Paxton's desk.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 28, 2019)

Nice work Tony. I know it took a lot of engineering to build the fort.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 29, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks good Tony, i like the end table/Paxton's desk.


He claimed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

